# Unlocked Bootloader



## Slvfox (Dec 16, 2011)

We now have a unlocked bootloader. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30274025&postcount=317


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Woo hoo!


----------

